# random thoughts of observation



## Nelco (Aug 9, 2012)

...random thoughts
so your a punk
what punk is becoming today
-another scene
-a crowd of ppl fueled by hatred of anyone that doesn’t think like them
-another system
-mindless
-twisting what anarchy was
anarchy used to stand for freedom to live your life how you choose…not a scene of black and white clothes and mohawks, with the expectance of the thought process of worship satan, bi-sexual, search and destroy…ect
wtf?
and i claim no agenda or group that can be steroe typed into agenda hype
just more ppl making the earth suck just so they can be accepted and be able to easily hide their insecurities
politicians-hippies-punks-thugs-ect….your all the same, you all have the same stem thinking
power and control over others thoughts and free will, with hatred
and while your getting pissed, can you really tell me thats not whats going on in your head?
until your able to understand your fellow human beings and look over their flaws without standing for another group of ppl forming another stereotype, how can you say your any different from the rest and anything but human-e-
anyone that worships gg allin …well nothing more to say
It's amazing how fucked up things can get in a 15 yr span

what happened to the punks that lived mindfully and followed the drummer of their heart beat, without trying to dominate the world...it's seems we all stopped being a part of a system and the rest have become coward and don't speak up while everything spins out of control...i guess whatever...you won't catch me protesting at some occupy mummble jumble

i'll go ahead and apologize to whom ever i offened ahead of time
no harm meant


----------



## Nelco (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## ped (Aug 10, 2012)

> punks that lived mindfully and followed the drummer of their heart beat


 
Well those who do that likely don't look like "punks" at all. Anything "youth" oriented is going to be mostly conformist bullshit. Adolescents are always trying to develop a persona and find a place to belong. It's hardwired into the brain.


The only thing that has changed is you.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Aug 10, 2012)

I avoid using the word punk like the damn plague. The minute the word is spoken its seems everyone breaks out their lists of things they've done that makes them more to true the word than anyone else. I usually get grief because I don't dress like all the other punks out there. I don't really care for the "fashion" the goes along with this "scene" so I guess that makes me poser?


----------



## Nelco (Aug 15, 2012)

the poser scene has fun ppl
just from my experiences


----------



## fenriswolf (Aug 15, 2012)

Well those who do that likely don't look like "punks" at all. Anything "youth" oriented is going to be mostly conformist bullshit. Adolescents are always trying to develop a persona and find a place to belong. It's hardwired into the brain.


The only thing that has changed is you.

NOTHING ELSE TO SAY other than it does seem there are way to many kids or undeveloped people here than the opposite =(


----------



## fenriswolf (Aug 15, 2012)

Quoting ped above btw.


----------



## finn (Aug 17, 2012)

I think this happens everywhere, steampunk got co-opted by people who wanted to dress like aristocrats when it was supposed to be about DIY. Anarchists, too, got filled up with jargon spouting pseudo intellectuals who won't have your back because they're cowards who don't understand solidarity. And occupy, well, I think it was doomed from the start, sure it's fun to camp out in a park, but it's not a movement.


----------

